# Buying livestock on the Internet



## Tukwut (Mar 15, 2007)

I'm just getting started on a mixed reef tank and was wondering if anyone has had success buying their fish/inverts online. If so I'm looking for recommendations. Thanks!


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

I have. I purchased 2 red lyratail anthias from liveaquria last july. They are still alive and well. Surprised me. But would recommend them only as I never did with anyone else. If you do its worth it if you order alot at once. as the shipping is $35.


----------



## Gump (Oct 26, 2006)

Wow 35 for shipping you got a good deal. Ive bought numerous things online just make sure your dealing with a quality importer.


----------



## Tukwut (Mar 15, 2007)

Anyone know anything about saltwaterfish.com?


----------



## Gump (Oct 26, 2006)

There popular because of there easy to remember name.


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

i have heard of them but havent bought anything from there yet.


----------



## Andre (Feb 19, 2007)

yes, i live in northern minnesota in a very remote area. I am not able to go to a local fish store. pretty much every single purchase of mine has been online. I have had the most success of lives stock from the following. 

www.liveaquaria.com
www.petsolutions.com


now, things i will tell you not to do. DO NOT BUY LIVESTOCK ON EBAY. people really are just trying to screw you on there. I have probably bought 20 things and i only have 4 left. But from the above stores on standard overnight shipping i have had great success on fish, live sand, live rock, and all my inverts. But i know that if you purchase like over 200 in livestock at once they ship for absolutley free and have been nothing but great experiences from the two listed. But that is just my own personal experience.


----------



## cp5041 (Oct 29, 2006)

i just got my cleaning crew from liveaquaria and so far so good it was free shipping and everything got here alive and are still doing well


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

Another good place not many people hear about is www.thatpetplace.com. They are located about 1 1/2 hrs away from here. Its a LFS but many dont know that they also mail stuff to.


----------



## squiggles1 (Jan 29, 2007)

does anybody know a good place that ships to canada? everywhere ive contacted is for the states only because of border stuff.


----------



## Andre (Feb 19, 2007)

you cant transport live goods across borders so easily. Most fish stores are not legally set up for it if any that i know of. usually us only. you may get someone on ebay to risk it and do it buy i have had bad luck with sucess on of live aquaria on ebay though


----------

